# Поздравляем thyrex с подтверждением Microsoft MVP!



## OKshef (2 Апр 2013)

Искренне поздравляю *thyrex* с подтверждением этого почетного звания! Все знают, как приятно быть награжденным, но мало кто - сколько нервов стоит ожидание подтверждения! Саша, с прохождением через сито! Ты - достоин!


----------



## edde (2 Апр 2013)

Сердечно поздравляю, так держать!:music:


----------



## mike 1 (2 Апр 2013)

Поздравляю!


----------



## orderman (2 Апр 2013)

Поздравляю! Молодец!


----------



## Сашка (2 Апр 2013)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Sandor (2 Апр 2013)

Поздравляю! Браво!!


----------



## Drongo (3 Апр 2013)

Класс, Саня ты молодец!!! :good2:


----------



## Кирилл (3 Апр 2013)

Стопудово на safe большинство в итоге будут с такой "медалью".
Поздравляю и спасибо!


----------



## shestale (3 Апр 2013)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Sfera (3 Апр 2013)

Поздравляю!


----------



## грум (3 Апр 2013)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## SNS-amigo (3 Апр 2013)

В полку MVP прибыло!
Поздравляю!


----------



## TheFirstNoob (3 Апр 2013)

Поздравляю!)


----------



## akok (3 Апр 2013)

Поздравляю!


----------



## icotonev (3 Апр 2013)

Поздравляю!


----------



## gecsagen (4 Апр 2013)

Мои поздравления *thyrex*


----------



## Stas1969 (4 Апр 2013)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Alex1983 (4 Апр 2013)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## machito (4 Апр 2013)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Mila (8 Апр 2013)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Phoenix (8 Апр 2013)

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям !


----------



## Tiare (8 Апр 2013)

Александр, поздравляю!:victory:


----------



## akok (1 Апр 2014)

Продолжим. Александр, поздравляю с реноминацией!


----------



## OKshef (1 Апр 2014)

Молодец! Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Sandor (1 Апр 2014)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (1 Апр 2014)

Поздравляю


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## mike 1 (1 Апр 2014)

Поздравляю!


----------



## edde (1 Апр 2014)

Поздравляю!


----------



## OLENA777 (2 Апр 2014)

Поздравляю-успехов желаю!!!


----------



## shestale (2 Апр 2014)

Поздравляю!


----------



## orderman (2 Апр 2014)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Sfera (2 Апр 2014)

Поздравляю


----------



## iskander-k (2 Апр 2014)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Кирилл (2 Апр 2014)

Поздравления мои)


----------



## Dragokas (2 Апр 2014)

Молодец. Так держать! Всего наилучшего!!! Желаю не останавливаться на достигнутом!


----------



## Сашка (2 Апр 2014)

Поздравляю


----------



## thyrex (2 Апр 2014)

Спасибо за поздравления


----------



## cybercop (13 Апр 2014)

В третий раз, это, безусловно, успех! Мои поздравления коллега! В этом году, если сумею подтвердить, у меня будет 9-й. Желаю и тебе того же!


----------

